# Changing interior wall "knockdown" to smooth finish



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Do a search for "skim coating" on here & do lots of reading. Many, many posts reference how to skim coat. 

Basically, you thin down joint compound with water to a pancake batter mix. Roll it on the walls with a paint roller and smooth it down with a joint knife or rubber smoothing tool. After it dries, sand off any ridges and apply another coat, maybe two till you get a smooth wall. This is dusty, dirty, nasty work, but very DIYdoable.

It's cheap. Just the cost of a few 5 gallon buckets of JC is what you will have in it.


----------

